# SPOTTED: Boxer - Swindon



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi guys and girls.

This morning while walking my two, and again on the school run ive seen a loose boxer.

I think its a bitch but not certain

Red colouring

Priory vale area of swindon

Beautiful dog looking to be in excellent condition.

Very scared, and running in all directions 

I'm just about to phone the warden, vets and rescues to see if anyone has reported her missing. I tried in vain to catch her, but she is absoloutly terrified. I'm going out now with some nice liver cake and my slip lead just incase.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

just phoned thames valley boxer rescue too and they are also based in swindon and are heading out to try and help catch her!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

The dog warden has her so she is now in swindon pound!!!!

Boxer rescue will take her on after her 7 days are up if nobody has claimed her, so she wont be put down she will have a new home if the owners dont come forward.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope this pet will found his/her way back home.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hiya

I had an update from thames boxers. The owner has been located, but they arent coping so the girl has been signed over to them.

tvbr

she is on here: millie on the our dogs page.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done for getting her the help she needed!!

Lets hope she finds a perfect home very soon, she is beautiful


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Well that was a bad move on my part clicking that link.........im all sad now looking at them babies needing new homes and all through no fault of their own......................sorry but dogs come first and house moves, carrers etc have to fit in with my dogs...............a bit of planning and rearrangeing is all it takes.

I hope Millie and others are now going to be cared for by someone who will love and deserve them. Well done for spotting and helping her:thumbup:

I have 3 of them so "no room at the inn" but if i win the lottery i will build a house big enough for all to live happily ever after


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I think its lovely that you put this on here and were willing to do all you could to help her... Too many put sob stories on but dont do anything...

Big pat on the back for you... Welldone xxx


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Well done for helping this girl, fingers crossed she wont be waiting long for her forever home:thumbup:


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Well done to all the people that have taken their time to help this little mite


----------

